# Challenges faced by expats in Egypt



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Egypt is a country which is very much in the news at the moment after a military coup effectively called time on the Egyptian government with the intention of converting to a more democratic political system. While this on-going conflict and violence across Egypt is certain to have an impact upon those looking to move [...]

Click to read the full news article: Challenges faced by expats in Egypt...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

